# Knipperende Cellen !



## KarenMulder (Oct 8, 2003)

Wie kan mij uitleggen hoe ik de kleur van een cell kan laten knipperen.

Ik heb een engelse versie alleen daar kan ik geen wijs uit.

Wie kan mij helpen.


----------



## Aladin Akyurek (Oct 8, 2003)

KarenMulder said:
			
		

> Wie kan mij uitleggen hoe ik de kleur van een cell kan laten knipperen.
> 
> Ik heb een engelse versie alleen daar kan ik geen wijs uit.
> 
> Wie kan mij helpen.



Karen,

Daarvoor is VBA nodig. Hierbij een link:

http://www.mrexcel.com/board2/viewtopic.php?t=34888&highlight=flash+blink+cell


----------



## Unit4 (Oct 22, 2003)

kijk ook eens hier naar als je druk bezig bent met kleuren 

http://www.cpearson.com/excel/SortByColor.htm


----------

